# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Φωτιά στην υδροφόρα ΔΑΦΝΗ

## mike_rodos

Σήμερα νωρίς το πρωί, πήρε φωτιά η Υδροφόρα ΔΑΦΝΗ, η οποία ήταν αγκυροβολημένη στο λιμένα της Χάλκης από χθες τπ βράδυ, προς βοήθεια πήγε το μεγάλο ρυμουλκό της Ρόδου Ηρακλής Σταρ όπως βλέπουμε και το ίχνος στην παρακάτω εικόνα από το marinetraffic. Από κατοίκους της Χάλκης ακούγετε πως η φωτιά ξεκίνησε από το μηχανοστάσιο, χωρίς ωστόσο αυτό να έχει διασταυρωθεί από κάποια έγκυρη πληροφορία. Και τα 9 μέλη του πληρώματος είναι καλά στην υγεία τους.

iraklis.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Βρήκα κι άλλες πληροφορίες για το συμβάν από ένα site της Ρόδου... 

*Το πλοίο μεταφέρθηκε από ρυμουλκό μακριά από το λιμάνι του νησιού, καθώς  είχε πάρει κλίση, και υπήρχε σοβαρότατος κίνδυνος να παραμείνει εκεί  «αμανάτι»! Γίνονται  φυσικά ανακρίσεις από τη Λιμενική Αρχή, για τα  αίτια που προκάλεσαν την πυρκαγιά, που ήταν αιτία για να προκληθούν στο  πλοίο σοβαρές ζημιές!*

*πηγή: cityofpetaloudes*

----------


## ελμεψη

Κριμα για το πλοιο γιατι εξυπηρετουσε τα ακριτικα νησια σε μια περιοδο που οι αναγκες για νερο αυξανονται καθημερινα. Μεχρι να βρεθει αντικαταστατης του θα ζορισουν τα πραγματα. Δυστυχως δεν το εχουμε σε πολλες φωτο το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο πλην μιας στο λιμανι της Συμης πριν ενα χρονο σχεδον. Να σημειωθει οτι ειχε λιγες μερες επιστρεψει παλι στα Δωδεκανησα καθως εκτελουσε αλλου ταξιδια.

DSC05035.JPG

----------


## mike_rodos

ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ 

Στις  φλόγες υδροφόρα στη Χάλκη

Του Δημ. Γκαρτζώνη
Στις φλόγες  τυλίχθηκε το πρωί η υδροφόρα «Δάφνη» της εταιρείας του κ. Χρήστου   Ηλιακίδη, που μετέφερε νερό στη Χάλκη. Όσο το πλοίο βρισκόταν στο λιμάνι  του ακριτικού νησιού, σ*ημειώθηκε βραχυκύκλωμα στον πίνακα στο  μηχανοστάσιο*. Στη συνέχεια εκδηλώθηκε φωτιά η οποία επεκτάθηκε, με  αποτέλεσμα να υποστεί μεγάλες βλάβες η υδροφόρα. 

Αμεσα έσπευσαν  στην περιοχή ρυμουλκό και ναυαγοσωστικό, ενώ στο σημείο έφτασε κλιμάκιο  του λιμεναρχείου της Ρόδου, με επικεφαλής τον λιμενάρχη Γιάννη Αργυρίου. *το μεσημέρι, ξεκίνησαν οι διαδικασίες ρυμούλκησης του πλοίου στο  λιμάνι της Ρόδου.* 
*Από  τη Ρόδο, η υδροφόρα θα ρυμουλκηθεί  μέχρι τον  Πειραιά.* Πρέπει να σημειωθεί, ότι μετά από μεγάλες προσπάθειες που  κατέβαλε το προσωπικό του Λιμεναρχείου, αποφεύχθηκε η θαλάσσια ρύπανση. 
Λόγω  όμως έλλειψης μέσων πυρόσβεσης, η κατάσβεση της φωτιάς αποτέλεσε  εξαιρετικά δύσκολο έργο. Ευτυχώς ωστόσο, δεν τραυματίστηκε κανείς από το  εννιαμελές πλήρωμα του πλοίου. 
Προανάκριση για τα ακριβή αίτια που  προκάλεσαν την πυρκαγιά, διενεργείται από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή.

πηγή: ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ

*Αύριο και φώτο*  :Wink:

----------


## ελμεψη

Αρθρο της τοπικης εφημεριδας για τον συμβαν καθως και φωτογραφιες απο την ωρα της πυρκαγιας.

Πηγη : Ροδιακή

----------

